
Intel acquires Itseez, maker of OpenCV - ragebol
https://newsroom.intel.com/editorials/intel-acquires-computer-vision-for-iot-automotive/
======
nshm
Congratulations to the team. Intel does not have a track record for excellent
software unfortunately, but who knows, they seem to be quite serious about
IOT.

